# Solved: Modifying Logitech X-540 Speakers



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I have recently taken the bass speaker out of it's box and I have found that the only thing sealing the speaker to the box is 8 screws. I am wondering whether running super glue round the speaker where it sits in the box would make a tighter seal and make the bass clearer. Any ideas whether this is possible?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you have to do that to make them sound better then your be better off getting better speaker. 

OK lets say they are good speaker but if they were sealed better it will help. I don't think so or if it did you would be able to tell.

You sure don't want to use any glue.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

OK thanks it was just an idea.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Speaker are one thing you should test when buying. 
Play high to low all types of sounds, music and adjust volume up high and listed and do the same for the Sub woofer. 
Then play it for some time and if anything sounds bad your hear it. 
Good speakers you should be able to turn up all the way without doing damage.
Cheap ones may sound OK but over time they will damage them and even cheaper ones you damage fast.

Good way to test is listen to really good speakers even if the cost to much because it will help you pick.
Plus the better ones will last years longer.
Like buy $80.00 to $100.00 speaker or less because if your replacing them every couple years then your spend more on the cheaper ones then on good ones that cost more but last. Plus the sound will be so much better.

These are really good speakers.
http://www.cambridgesoundworks.com/store/category.cgi?category=mul_spk_csw

So are made so you can add more satellite speakers to them.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

They are great speakers but I took the speaker cone out of the subwoofer box and I think I broke a glue seal or something else when I took it out. That is all.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You open the back cover and also took out the speaker. You saying that the speaker was glued?

Well if you did break a seal then you should know if you did. You should be able to see on the parts if it had any glue or sealer and if it was hard or soft and then do the same.

Now super glue is something that really glues so you would not be able to undo it. If it did not help then you can not start over.
Some places they use a rubber or putty type of seal. Being the Bass/sub woofer you want it sealed good or your hear sounds where the parts are almost touching. So a seal will help.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

OK thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome.
Also can not hurt to call around to some repair places and ask them. My be hard to find but look under "Speaker Repair and Reconing" because that will tell you they take out speaker so have to put things back also.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone I think I can now mark this as solved.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome jack.


----------

